# Anemia...before and after taking supplements?



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

If you've ever been diagnosed as anemic, what was your experience? How did it feel and how was your life effected by it? At what point did you figure out something was really wrong and what do you think brought it on(stress, lack of iron in general, periods, etc.)?

How did you feel after you started taking supplements? What sort of supplements did you take?

I'm not trying to diagnose myself, per say. I'm curious about anyone's experience having anemia. Please do tell.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I was diagnosed in high school. I had been really tired all the time and got sick way too often, but we just thought it was because I was so busy with school and dance and growing. I tried to give blood, and they wouldn't let me because my iron was too low, and they told me I should go see a doctor ASAP because it was really low.

I've been taking supplements daily since then (so...seven years maybe?), though to be quite honest sometimes I get forgetful about them.

What I've been told by several doctors is that its not that I don't get enough iron in my diet, and it's not that I'm losing too much iron through my period, it's just that my blood apparently sucks at absorbing iron. So basically I eat pretty healthily (plenty of iron), and take supplements, and then just hope enough of it gets absorbed that my body can function well!

I do totally notice a difference with the supplements. I have more energy and am sick much less often.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I had it after losing a lot of blood following an ovarian cyst rupture. I also had it because of excessive bleeding during my period pre-rupture. I did need iron infusions. And, I took iron pills for a few months. I felt quite tired and run down. There were days when I was too exhausted to walk from one room to the next and to literally sit down before I continued. It was pretty bad, but I was also recovering from surgery so that played into the exhaustion. I also lost a lot of weight, and I had frequent palpitations and orthostatic hypotension when I had anemia. But, all of it resolved after my gynaec stuff was sorted it. That was the only time I had anemia. After recovery, I went straight back to my active athletic lifestyle. I still have mild orthostatic hypotension but low-normal blood pressure runs in my family. As long as I hydrate well and get up slowly, I am fine.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I had iron deficiency anemia when I was ~13 and again 2-3 years ago. Probably because of my thyroiditis and heavy period. Back when I was little the doctor gave me iron pills for a few months constantly, and then only during my period. My ferritin (iron storage) was very low . The second time it was due to eating poorly. My iron was down at 39 when it had to be more than 50, and my B12 was low. Now they are all fine, but I didn't test my ferritin. I don't take any pills now, but if I feel weak during my period I may take one or two. The most annoying symptom I've gotten over the years from anemia was Restless Leg Syndrome. I couldn't sit down still, to the point of suffering, I couldn't even study when I was in high school because of this. Fortunately now I'm better, but for some reason (maybe ferritin) my red blood cells are microcytic and hypochromic (small and pale).


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

What sort of iron has/is everyone taking? Bioavailability levels vary.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

mine are these


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I take chelated iron, bluebonnet brand. My ferratin levels were at 8, or 3, I forgot; vs the norm of 50. I was totally exhausted, pale and had chest pains. The symptoms are slowly going away.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

rosegeranium said:


> What sort of iron has/is everyone taking? Bioavailability levels vary.


This is what my doctor recommended initially and is still my go-to; it's relatively cheap, easy to find, and it seems to do the job:


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes I have thalassemia I was diagnosed at a very young age since it's a genetic disorder I have thalassemia minor which causes mild anemia that feels like iron deficiency but it's not so I don't need iron supplements.. I'm very weak and skinny because of it and then when I got surgery for two of my impacted teeth I just got more weak and my eyes always get blurry when I walk at random times and I've fainted when I'm in closed areas since my blood can't transport oxygen in time since I'm anemic and luckily I don't have a heavy flow on my period but it just drains me even more.. My doctor just recommend me to eat more to get energy to deal with my weakness but since anemia also causes appetite lose he prescribed cyproheptadine hcl to help me increase my appetite and gain more energy to deal with my low blood


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

my aunt has it too and she takes folic acid supplements and it helps her


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> Yes I have thalassemia I was diagnosed at a very young age since it's a genetic disorder I have thalassemia minor which causes mild anemia that feels like iron deficiency but it's not so I don't need iron supplements.. I'm very weak and skinny because of it and then when I got surgery for two of my impacted teeth I just got more weak and my eyes always get blurry when I walk at random times and I've fainted when I'm in closed areas since my blood can't transport oxygen in time since I'm anemic and luckily I don't have a heavy flow on my period but it just drains me even more.. My doctor just recommend me to eat more to get energy to deal with my weakness but since anemia also causes appetite lose he prescribed cyproheptadine hcl to help me increase my appetite and gain more energy to deal with my low blood


Wow, I've never heard of such a thing. You make sure to take it easy and eat well, ok?


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha thanks I'm really trying to but I'm kinda used to it now you know at least it's not thalassemia major 
Oh and I'm not sure if my appitite problem has something to do with my anemia or not but it certianly affects it because thalassemia minor is supossed to be symptomless in most pateints compared to thalassemia major but I definitly expirience the symptoms espicially while on my period


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_skillchaos_

Thal minor is generally asymptomatic. At most, it results in mild anemia that doesn't cause the kind of symptoms you're having. Are you sure you don't have Thal intermedia? It really doesn't cause that level of weakness and fainting etc. in the general population. Either something else is causing your symptoms or you have another form of the disease. Get a second opinion from a reputed hematologist.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> Haha thanks I'm really trying to but I'm kinda used to it now you know at least it's not thalassemia major
> Oh and I'm not sure if my appitite problem has something to do with my anemia or not but it certianly affects it because thalassemia minor is supossed to be symptomless in most pateints compared to thalassemia major but I definitly expirience the symptoms espicially while on my period


Yes, you should certainly get a second opinion as Boss suggested. In the mean time, perhaps you should look into taking a whole food vitamin. Whole food vitamins are the best because the body is able to absorb the nutrients better than regular vitamins. You may not be getting enough nutrition all around.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

Alright then but I've been doing better and I've only fainted about 5 times in total like in the mall or the theaters or the shower and it's cuhs my blood sugar falls as well as lack of oxygen 
Plus many thalassemia minor patients do actually experience symptoms like weakness and tiredness even though it's known to be symptomless


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I've always been anaemic in varying degrees - it was worse when I was a child, worst around the time of puberty. I've always had trouble with heavy bleeding (sometimes painful, but not irregular) during periods.

Anaemia in me has always been a result of poor diet, low blood-oxygen level, etc. At the worst, I've felt dizzy, faint and had continuous, annoying palpitations and my nails and lips go bluish/dark, but nothing too serious. A healthy, regular diet mostly fixes it.

I've been taking cod liver oil capsules since I was a child, or something called Ferradol (shark liver oil) and/or folic acid supplements.
I don't take them all the time. As long as I feel fine I ignore the medication. Can't be bothered.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Interesting, everyone. Thanks for posting.

Yes, I am anemic to some degree. I've known this for quite some time. It seems to come on during periods of great stress, even if I eat well. Would this be because the body has trouble absorbing nutrients under stress?


----------



## Alliecatcool (Mar 6, 2013)

I was anemic at one point because i am a vegetarian. And because i am a vegetarian the doctors check my iron levels every time i go. I was actually really low and i never even knew until i was tested. I didnt have any symptoms or anything, guess i could have been more tierd but nothing noticable.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I had anemia some time ago, my family doctor told me to take some acid folic supplements for a month or more, and after that it seems fine. I can't remember why I went to the doctor, maybe I was feeling extra tiredness or so.

My heath is usually fine, I'm a bit underweight and weak, and occasionally have diarrhea (sensitive belly :bored, but everything else seems fine. Well I d feel sleepy often, thought that one doesn't count. :tongue:

Currently I try to take Centrum (vitamin supplements), and during work days Cerebrum (natural supplements that stimulates brain and mental activity).


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I was diagnosed in college when I went to give blood. They weren't going to take any because of it, but they noticed that my blood didn't sink at all when put into the solution after several minutes, so they were concerned for my health and told me to see my physician. I just have low iron levels due to heavy periods and my inability to absorb it. It also made sense because I was constantly tired and irritable and even when I was in shape working out every day for weeks I'd still be out of breath. 

I take iron supplements and as of now I live a normal life in terms of sleep schedules. I'm also on birth control to control my periods.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I've always been mildly anemic. Recently I took a blood test because I fainted and I found that my red blood cells don't really indicate that I'm anemic because of iron deficiency.

I think it's the size of them that shows it--if they are small then it's because of an iron deficiency. But some people can be anemic because they have a lower count of red blood cells (that could be large and healthy). This would mean that they have a greater count of white blood cells, something that happens when you are fighting off some kind of infection or because of other, more serious diseases like leukemia. So, hypothetically, anemia might get worse when someone is fighting off a cold because they are producing more white blood cells and less reds (I am guessing).

But my doctor wasn't worried--people just naturally have different ratios of their red/white cells.

Personally, I find that B vitamins improve both my mood and my energy levels tremendously.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

meltedsorbet said:


> I've always been mildly anemic. Recently I took a blood test because I fainted and I found that my red blood cells don't really indicate that I'm anemic because of iron deficiency.
> 
> I think it's the size of them that shows it--if they are small then it's because of an iron deficiency. But some people can be anemic because they have a lower count of red blood cells (that could be large and healthy). This would mean that they have a greater count of white blood cells, something that happens when you are fighting off some kind of infection or because of other, more serious diseases like leukemia. So, hypothetically, anemia might get worse when someone is fighting off a cold because they are producing more white blood cells and less reds (I am guessing).
> 
> ...


Yes, I take a whole food B vitamin and it helps a lot. I've also been eating blackstrap molasses, black beans and peas and I think I feel a bit better in the anemia department. During times of immense stress it is easier for the iron to be lacking because absorption is blocked.


----------

